# Giant compact frame question



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Giant owners, do you find you have lots of handlebar/seat height difference? does this hurt your back compared to non-compact frames or is it OK? (even with rising stem and spacers) also have you had any problems with the integrated headset?


----------



## whiskers (Oct 14, 2005)

I like it better. I'm 6"2 or 187 cm, long legs & arms. I had always 62 cm "regular" frames, too much flex, and way too big for my taste. This year, i bought a OCR composite frame and build it with high ends parts, love it. It's an XL frame, it's pretty compact and i fit perfectly on it, I will probably never go back to a "giant" 62 cm frame. I really love they road bikes, very good quality and great price.


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

actually on a Giant compact frame, your handlebars are no lower than on a conventional road bike frame. Its just that the top tube is lower, so your seat looks much higher, and there is alot more seatpost exposed.

Your seat to handlebar height relation should stay the same no matter what bike your on, given its the same type of bike ( ie racy road bike.) I know some more comfort oriented bikes like the Giant OCR have slightly longer headtubes to allow for a more upright seating position.


----------

